# Penticton or Osoyoos BC?



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi - Just wondering if there's anyone on the forum is from either city and knows of an SA group or would perhaps like to start one? 

There is a mood disorders group in Osoyoos starting mid-April 2014 at the health centre (every second Tues from 1:30 - 3:30), but I'm not sure about it given it deals with different disorders. I'm interested in talking mainly about SA since I just learned I have it, although I do suffer from depression as well. 

Kizzie


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm from Kelowna, and I've only come across 1, maybe 2 people since I've joined that are from the Okanagan area.

I know they have a similar type of support group at KGH, but not specifically tailored toward those of us with anxiety issues.

I get how difficult it can be living in the Okanagan with SA, as the entire region is quite "clicky", for lack of a better term.


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

*It's So Friendly!*

Hi Canucklehead - Love your moniker!

Funny, my therapist used the same word this morning about the valley. I haven't noticed that yet, but just moved from Gander NL in Sept which is friendly too, but very, very tribal so if you're a CFA ('come from away'), you are always an outsider.

I am going to go to the meeting in Osoyoos even though like the KGH it's not tailored to anxiety. I may never go back because it may not be comfortable enough for me to be open, but it's worth a try. I'll post about what it was like.

In the meantime perhaps a few others from the area will post here and if so, maybe we can chat about starting a F2F group. As much as I am not comfortable in group situations I wonder if being able to be open about SAD because everyone in the group has it might help us with recovery.

Anyway, good meeting you and glad to be in this beautiful part of the country. In Gander on the May long weekend last year we got 65 cm of snow so we are loving our new home!

Kizzie


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

*Group Meeting Day/Times Changed*

Just in case anyone from the area does read this thread I received a letter today advising that the meeting has been changed to Mondays from 1:00 PM to 2:30 PM - same place. It only runs from Apr 14th to Jun 2nd now apparently - perhaps it will resume in the fall.

Kizzie


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Same story as Canucklehead. I know there's an anxiety group that meets in Westbank though...I err...was supposed to call them a few weeks ago! :lol


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey mbWelder - great to meet another member from the Okanagan! 

LOL, it is hard to get ourselves to these types of things isn't it? I have only attended Al-Anon years ago and that was hard even though it did help. I'm not feeling overly brave about a group, but want to get a handle on this SAD so willing to give different things a try. The alcohol sure didn't work! Do you have any info on the Westbank group? 

That Osoyoos mood disorders group starts up next Mon so am going to give it a whirl and will post here about what it was like. 

Cheers!

Kizzie


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

*Osoyoos Mood Disorders Group*

I went to the first meeting this week and it was OK, but not sure if it will help or not. There were three facilitators there, all of whom are bipolar, a member who is a friend of theirs from another group they belong to who is also BP and two others myself with Complex-PTSD and SA, and another fellow with chronic/ongoing depression. None of them had heard of COmplex PTSD or SA.

It was nice in a way as I felt quite comfortable knowing nothing I had to say was going cause the sky to fall. At the same time, I want to talk to others with SA and/or Complex PTSD so we'll see. I'm not sure if it's what I want/need, but will give it a few more times at least.

Kizzie


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

*Osoyoos Support Group and Wellness Program*

Just wanted to pop in and let anyone in the South Okanagan that the group is running through the summer although just one meeting/wk now. There's also a "Wellness" group starting in Sept. PM if you want info on either.


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Just bumping this up in case you're from the area. PM me any time.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:um I know it's like...months late ...but I don't have the info for the group in Westbank anymore! :yay Never did get back to them. 

In an effort to get my mindset into a more positive place with a brighter outlook, I left my job mid-June and took the summer off. I've been out mountain biking as much as possible and from the temperatures lately, I have no regrets in doing so! Presently on a wait list for an industrial mechanic course, so hoping to get in for that in the fall. Barring that, there's always next year! Odd concept; the thought of going back to trade school for something different. Moving forwards!


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey MBW - Wow, it sounds like you are doing well - kudos! This is our first summer here (moved in last Sept) so we're just getting used to the temps and bike riding has been trumped by the beach lol. 

The next mtg of the Osoyoos group is Tues Aug 19th at 1:30 - they didn't have enough facilitators to run it twice in Aug due to vacations but will go back to the every second Tues in Sept. Very nice group if you're inclined to join us. 

Fingers crossed for you re the course


----------

